# I'm too different from my friends



## NomadSoul (Nov 30, 2012)

Whenever we meet up I never have anything to say. The shows they watch, game they play, and hobbies they partake in are things I have no interest in. I struggle to relate and all I have is either old news or bad news. 

They're incredible people who've taught me a lot and I'm going to lose them because I'm uninteresting and introverted.


----------



## Jamie22 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm exactly the same, every friend I've ever had always had particular interests that I never shared with them and eventually I ended up avoiding them.


----------



## dre3 (May 4, 2014)

NomadSoul said:


> Whenever we meet up I never have anything to say. The shows they watch, game they play, and hobbies they partake in are things I have no interest in. I struggle to relate and all I have is either old news or bad news.
> 
> They're incredible people who've taught me a lot and I'm going to lose them because I'm uninteresting and introverted.


Yeah I've been there many times. It's tough to watch other people get along so well when you feel you can't contribute.

What I do in those situations is pretend that I'm a visitor from another country and just sit back and observe this "unfamiliar" culture. It helps take the pressure off of me to "fit in".


----------



## Metus (Dec 6, 2010)

NomadSoul said:


> Whenever we meet up I never have anything to say. The shows they watch, game they play, and hobbies they partake in are things I have no interest in. I struggle to relate and all I have is either old news or bad news.
> 
> They're incredible people who've taught me a lot and I'm going to lose them because I'm uninteresting and introverted.


That part I highlighted in red is the problem. You don't need to be fanatical about things that your friends are into to enjoy them too.

But the fact that you don't have anything new or good to bring along is the problem, not the friendship. The way to fix that is to get new things going on in your life. Take on some hobbies, go out and have some experiences. Then you'll have something interesting to share.


----------



## NomadSoul (Nov 30, 2012)

*Not sure if this thread is relevant anymore but...*

My friends aren't all that invested in my hobbies. Unless I'm doing something active or watching things similar to what they're watching, the interest is fleeting.


----------



## AwkwardGirl13 (May 6, 2014)

NomadSoul said:


> My friends aren't all that invested in my hobbies. Unless I'm doing something active or watching things similar to what they're watching, the interest is fleeting.


I think you need to talk to them about this.. open up to each other I think.. they would understand you because you are friends


----------

